# Termingeschäfte bei Patrizier 4



## Kloster (17. November 2014)

*Termingeschäfte bei Patrizier 4*

Hallo Leute

Wer kann mir bei Patrizier 4 weiterhelfen?
Die Frage lautet an euch: Wenn ich bei Patrizier 4 ein Termingeschäft annehme
wo muss ich dann die bestellte Ware abliefern,in der Stadt wo sie bestellt wurde aber wo genau.

Einen Freundlichen Gruß an alle
Kloster


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2014)

Ich kenn P4 zwar nicht, aber andere ähnliche Spiele - musst Du vlt eine Handelsroute kreieren und dann ein Schiff, das diese Route nutzt, mit der geforderten Ware bestücken? bzw.: kannst Du einen Hafen ansteuern und dort dann auch Waren einkaufen? Wenn ja, dann kannst Du da ja sicher auch VERkaufen. Vlt musst Du das dann aktiv machen und nicht einfach nur mit dem Schiff "da sein" 

vlt. hilft das hier auch weiter: Handelsroute - Anfängerfragen - Patrizierforum  oder Handelsroute und Kontor   so oder so musst du wohl auch aufpassen, dass Du nicht ins Kontor, sondern zum Markt/Handelsplatz "auslädst"


----------

